# Sears Spyder....



## Chopper1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Just picked this up of craigslist. ....
All original.  Pretty neat seat with the springs on top of the post. ALLSTATE SLICK on the back and a KELLY SPRINGFIELD on the front.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Apr 8, 2017)

For sale?


----------



## Chopper1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Not at this time......


----------



## Jive Turkey (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't blame you, I wouldn't let go of it either.


----------



## Chopper1 (Apr 9, 2017)

If I do....I'll let you know 
Thanks


----------



## Chopper1 (Apr 9, 2017)

Is this an odd color? I can't find another one with this color......


----------



## Jive Turkey (Apr 11, 2017)

I have no idea. I don't know anything about it other than it's way cool looking.


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is mine, I believe it's a 67.


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 13, 2017)

The other side.


----------



## Chopper1 (Apr 13, 2017)

That looks awesome.  Love the 5 speed. You Don't see too many of them. Still can't find any in my lime green color.


----------

